# Oris 17 Jewels Calber 702 manual wind new in



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Mid 70s Oris 17J Caliber 702 manual winding. 34mm excluding crown. From what ive gleaned. These were made in Caliber 701 small seconds and 702 sweep seconds. Both in 7 Jewels and 17 Jewels. Most ive seen have been in the USA. Signed on the movement 'oris watch company 17 Jewels unadjusted. Stamped on back. ORIS 7116 etc. ORIS 17 JEWELS logo on otherwise plain gold batton dial. Some where to plating on crown. Otherwise excellent. Sets winds and runs well.




















































Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&162&2uswk&Oris_702

A little more info on the movements for reference

the pictured one is a 701.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

From the case code 7116, I believe the first digit is decade and the last digit year. So going off that, its a 1976 that is according to some of the threads on WUS at least. Which seems reasonable looking at the style of the watch and caliber.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Very useful, @Nigelp Nigel. I am especially grateful for the info on the caseback whereby an estimate of the date can be ascertained - it will help me date a couple of Oris watches I have in my collection. The movement in your watch seems to be quite small; it might also appear in ladies' models perhaps?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

> Very useful, @Nigelp Nigel. I am especially grateful for the info on the caseback whereby an estimate of the date can be ascertained - it will help me date a couple of Oris watches I have in my collection. The movement in your watch seems to be quite small; it might also appear in ladies' models perhaps?


 yes ive seen a few ladies watches with the 701 702 movements, its only about 20mm dia. according to the ranfft (link above)


----------

